

Today, I wandered on San Bruno Street - kumarski
http://kumar.vc/2014/03/04/today-i-wandered-on-san-bruno-street/

======
kumarski
Curious to see if this data is accurate in comparison or if there's a better
source than my sampling of 153 people.

------
herval
How does not accepting cash reduce processing costs or help evading taxes?

